# Dr sabet salahiyya



## expat lady (Dec 18, 2010)

Goodmorning girlss, i am going to see today dr sabet for lipo at cosmasurge,anyone heard about him??


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

expat lady said:


> Goodmorning girlss, i am going to see today dr sabet for lipo at cosmasurge,anyone heard about him??


You are going in TODAY and asking about this man on the same day?? What if we all post stories about how awful he is and you dont read them until after your procedure??

Do a search on the /snip website, that might be helpful too. And try googling his name. Good luck!

and ps i have a friend at MedCare who does med-spa/esthetics type stuff. American woman. Knows a lot of physicians over there. If Dr. Sabet doesn't work out, maybe you try to go visit her?

Good luck


----------



## expat lady (Dec 18, 2010)

thank you for your advise but i will see him today for check up only and one friend advised me to see him she was happy from her results but i still want to know more,i heard many people talking about cosmesurge you think it s good?


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Ive only heard good things...also heard they are good at MedCare in al safa park


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

expat lady said:


> thank you for your advise but i will see him today for check up only and one friend advised me to see him she was happy from her results but i still want to know more,i heard many people talking about cosmesurge you think it s good?


no idea about Dr sabet! but cosmesurge is definetly the right choice...its good, i still go there and trust me all these cosmetic surgery are addiction. For me i cant just stop thinking what to do next, even a little scar bothers me now............want to end this obsession soon  ...........


----------



## expat lady (Dec 18, 2010)

i went yesterday to cosmesurge saw dr sabet salahiya,i think i felt so confortable to do it,he was so profesional,ithink i will go ahead and do the surgery after two weeks,wish me luckkkk


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Why not go to the gym instead?


----------



## expat lady (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah it is tru but i am always sitting in my office no time for gymit has been 2 years and i can get red of the bulcky fat in my abdomen,they told me it is very easy to do lipo,at the end it is for my self confident :ranger:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

expat lady said:


> yeah it is tru but i am always sitting in my office no time for gymit has been 2 years and i can get red of the bulcky fat in my abdomen,they told me it is very easy to do lipo,at the end it is for my self confident :ranger:


But gyms open at 6 am and close at 10 PM :confused2:


----------



## syriagirl (Dec 19, 2010)

goodluck tell me how it will be after do they have facial ther where i can do one?:clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck on your surgery. 

I do hope though, you do not become addicted as the other poster wrote about their experience... WOW that was an amazing post!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

What is cosmesurge?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

syriagirl said:


> goodluck tell me how it will be after do they have facial ther where i can do one?:clap2:


there's literally hundreds of places where you can get a facial done, there are a lot of spas and beauty centres. 

I get mine done at Dermacare in Al Wasl road.

Also have a look at this: Facials in Dubai - Body & Mind Features - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

nola said:


> What is cosmesurge?


CosmeSurge is a one stop shop for cosmetic surgery........


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

expat lady said:


> yeah it is tru but i am always sitting in my office no time for gymit has been 2 years and i can get red of the bulcky fat in my abdomen,they told me it is very easy to do lipo,at the end it is for my self confident :ranger:


You'd be amazed at what 20-30 minutes of the right exercise a day will do. And you'd probably be a lot more self confident than if you pay someone to suck the fat out of you.  Personally, I've never understood how paying someone to do what you could do yourself (although it does take dedication and discipline - oh no!) makes a person feel better about him/herself. 

Did you see the story last week about the woman who flew from the UK to New York for butt-enhancing injections and died as a result? True story, it was on CNN.com.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

DubaiATC is right about doing things yourself! after my pregnancy i became round like big balloon- 75kg and it took me one year (dedication and decipline) to get in shape, now im 55kg.......feels good...but again for certain things you have no choice but cosmetic surgery like wrinkle reduction, butt/ breast lifting, rhinoplasty...............CNN story is now getting me worried ..........


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

samfurah said:


> DubaiATC is right about doing things yourself! after my pregnancy i became round like big balloon- 75kg and it took me one year (dedication and decipline) to get in shape, now im 55kg.......feels good...but again for certain things you have no choice but cosmetic surgery like wrinkle reduction, butt/ breast lifting, rhinoplasty...............CNN story is now getting me worried ..........


Congratulations - Good for you!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

There are something's exercise won't help with. Stubborn fat can sometimes be too stubborn and in some cases your doctor recommends dramatic weight loss to save you from something life threatening.

You should always do some exercise regardless though.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Squeezing into a size 6 dress isn't much good if your arteries are still clogged up with cake.

How does it work anyway? Do they suck the fat from all over your body, or are you left with a small waist and massive bingo wings? I'd rather be fat and in proportion.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Squeezing into a size 6 dress isn't much good if your arteries are still clogged up with cake.
> 
> How does it work anyway? Do they suck the fat from all over your body, or are you left with a small waist and massive bingo wings? I'd rather be fat and in proportion.


oooooo Gavtek! so easy for you men, no worries no tension about how you look.....but women likes to look good and sexy, also men likes sexy women ........


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Eat less!


----------



## expat lady (Dec 18, 2010)

nola said:


> What is cosmesurge?


it is a clinic near in jumeirah i have seen on their website they have many locations,if u want check them on z website CosmeSurge


----------



## expat lady (Dec 18, 2010)

ohh we always hear that but ofcourse not from z surgery maybe other reason,i feel like driving a car,u do accident..not from z car!? i red a lot about it and i though it is safe,pls encourage me:eyebrows:


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

How much did the lip cost? How was your post op experience? Do share.


----------

